# Please switch back!



## Cee Paul

Whatever this new look for the site is please change it back to the way it was a day or two ago, because now it's very hard to see certain things and navigate around like I used to.


----------



## Chris H.

There have been no major changes recently. Please let me know what you are seeing differently, and what type of device / web browser you are seeing the difference on.


----------



## Hope1964

Something went wonky for me this morning too, but it's since cleared up. When I was viewing threads, things had been switched around to display signatures differently (the links for facebook and stuff were stacked up and not side by side for example), and the navigation bar that's always there for User CP FAQ Community New Posts Search Quick Links Log Out had changed to the same color as the background and was impossible to see.

But like I say, it's fine now. It lasted for maybe 10 minutes, right around the same time this post was started.


----------



## Cee Paul

Hope1964 said:


> Something went wonky for me this morning too, but it's since cleared up. When I was viewing threads, things had been switched around to display signatures differently (the links for facebook and stuff were stacked up and not side by side for example), and the navigation bar that's always there for User CP FAQ Community New Posts Search Quick Links Log Out had changed to the same color as the background and was impossible to see.
> 
> But like I say, it's fine now. It lasted for maybe 10 minutes, right around the same time this post was started.


Yep same here this morning for about an hour, but now thankfully it's all back to normal.


----------



## Chris H.

It might have been a brief period when some programmers were working on the site.


----------



## Almostrecovered

A color scheme change would be the perfect Xmas gift


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

> Originally posted by AlmostRecovered:
> A color scheme change would be the perfect Xmas gift


Yes, the Pepto-Bismol pink is nauseating, and it's pretty hard to hide the pages on a work computer (not that any of us would do THAT  ) when they're all PINK.


----------



## I Notice The Details

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> Yes, the Pepto-Bismol pink is nauseating, and it's pretty hard to hide the pages on a work computer (not that any of us would do THAT  ) when they're all PINK.


I would have to agree with SlowlyGettingWiser....can you change the background color to something else? Happy New Year!


----------



## Stella Moon

Theres forums out there that allow us to chose our own color scheme...is that option available? I'm thinkin' some kind of silver/chrome colors...yea peptobismol pink...gotta go...lol!


----------

